# Huge 10.2 lb Trout - Perfect timing



## rw29914

30" Trout caught during the Central Florida Shootout Tournament from Saturday that was held out of Sebastian & Cape Canaveral.
It was their 1st Annual offshore/inshore tournament and they had a great turn out.
Team Tight Lines captured 1st Place Trout in Adult AND Junior divisions.  
I caught the 1st Place in the adult category.  She weighed in at 10.2 lbs!  My 11 year old hooked up with his 4.7 lb. winning Trout just about the same time and the double-header was on.  5 minutes later, both winning fish in the release well.    Best part is that following the weigh in the big gal was released alive & was very healthy when she swam off.

Hopefully photo is attached to this post


----------



## wjpitts

WOW! That is a monster. Very nice.


----------



## Surfincb

That is awesome! What a great father/child experience!!


----------



## firecat1981

Crap! that's a big trout!

Last year at the fire olypics we tried everything to find a decent sized trout, but never got one above 21". Went back to the camp site and the hillbillies next to us caught a 27"er right off the seawall . Some people have all the luck .


----------



## richwalker71

Congrats on a true trophy. What a fish!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

That is a pig of a trout! congrats!

[smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r

Wow, both father and son winning 1st place! That's a memory you'll both share and treasure forever.


----------



## rw29914

Thanks everyone!

My son & I have been making memories for a long time as I have had him fishing since he was 2 and he started fishing tournaments with me since he was 4. I kind of wish that 
10 lb. Trout would have been on the end of his line but he is no stranger to big fish as he has caught several in the 8 pound range and has won Trout & Redfish tournaments against adults in the past. He was happy to have netted my 10 pounder & been part of the experience that we had that day.


----------



## Swamp

Congrats on the trout. That is a real Gator. More importantly thank you for teaching the next generation of sportsman the pleasure of being out there and seeing the tail of a big girl swim away to be caught again and make lots of babies that have her genetics. You truly have my respect and my thanks.

Best regards

Bjorn (Swamp)


----------



## rw29914

Thanks Swamp Skiff...I certainly appreciate your kind words. I do everything in my power to release ALL the big gator trout that we catch. In fact, the inshore tournaments that we fish encourage catch, weigh & release.
I have gone as far as adding a true o2 oxygen system in my release well which really helps in keeping these large Trout in great condition after catching them. I also don't wait all day to get to weigh in & usually hit the scales as soon as they open in the morning...

Check out this other cool shot of my 11 yr old taking a picture from the top of the poling platform of the Trout immediately after weigh in as I am releasing her.


----------



## TomFL

The only thing nicer than that catch is seeing it swim away unharmed!

That's a fish of a lifetime right there, awesome catch!

And a thanks from every other fisherman out there for taking the time and care to see it released properly!
[smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## el9surf

That trout is a slob! nice fish [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Shadowcast

Huge trout like that are truly a prize in Florida. One of if not the toughest catch in our state. Great catch and even better release.


----------



## tom_in_orl

What a great story. Great fish, great father/son moment, great conservation. Thanks for sharing and setting an example for all of us.


----------



## mark_gardner

no doubt, thats one heck of a trout there, congrats


----------



## cvilt

BEAUTIFULL


----------



## rw29914

Thanks everyone! It may be a long time until I see another double digit Trout....


----------



## Swamp

If more people do what you did, maybe not!

Swamp


----------



## rw29914

Swamp - very true...ALL the true gator trout (over 6 lbs) should be released...there are so many legal trout under 22" out there if someone wants a few too eat...Besides, there are a lot of better eating fish out there. When trout reaches over 6 lbs they are around 6-8 years old. No doubt the 10lb's are 10years+ in age.


----------



## gps526s

what a slob !!!


----------

